# 1991 6" 689 L Frame



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

This 357 Magnum 6 shooter bought back in '91 sports a Hogue Concalo Alves checkered Monogrip and a Burris 2X LER PA scope in Millet rings on a Weigand ribmounted Scopemount.


----------

